# que vaut la carte video Ati 9600XT ?



## calvin (11 Mars 2005)

bonsoir

au debut, je me demandais ce que valait la nvidia fx5200 ultra

rien qu'en lançant le visualisateur d'itunes au max, on en voit les limites

sur le PM, l'otption d'une ati radeon 9600XT ne coute qu'une 50taine d'euros de plus que la fx5200ultra

par contre, si mes souvenirs sont bons, cette carte aussi a 2 ans

ensuite, la 9800 Xt ca fait plus de 300¤ de plus (donc trop cher pour mon budget)

donc, ma question est

est ce que la 9600 XT est encore assez bonne pour faire tourner les jeux actuels de facon TRES fluide

en gros, est ce que cette carte tient encore le coup

merci


----------



## Pyranhaben (11 Mars 2005)

Oui je te la conseille vivement car c'est complètement de l'arnaque de prendre une 9800XT. La 9600XT est une bonne carte qui a aussi un atout que la GeForce 5200 n'a pas, c'est que tu pourras facilement la revendre. Un conseille, tu la prends en option et tu la vends une fois ton G5 chez toi, en la remplaçant par une 9800pro PC flashée (200¤)


----------



## calvin (12 Mars 2005)

je suis pas non plus un gamer

c'est histoire de faire tourner 1 jeu recent de temps en temps pour s'amuser un peu

en plus si tu dis que c'est une bonne carte (de toute facon, c'est pas dur de faire mieux que la fx5200), je vois pas l'interet de la prendre si c'est pour la revendre ensuite


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Mars 2005)

moi je l'ai prise quand j'ai commmandé mon power Mac sur l'apple store...je n'y connait pas grand chose dans les cartes,mais plein de gens icic disait qu'elle vaut bc mieux que la 5200 ,pour 45 euros de plus ...
alors je l'ai prise ,quand a la 9800 ,j'avais pas envie non plus de mettre 300 euros  de plus pour çà ,vu que je joue pas ...
voila mon avis est qu'il vaut mieux la prendre...
ce tableau montre qu'elle est quand meme mieux que l'autre,sans etre aussi puissante que la 9800


----------



## calvin (12 Mars 2005)

surtout que lorsque j'ai appele applecare pour le remboursement de mon imac, j'en ai profite pour demander des conseils a la personne pour savoir si en prenant un autre mac autre que l'imac, je pourrais tomber sur des soucis particuliers

je lui ai parle des kernel panic sur PM G5

et il m'a repondu qu'etant une tour, les gens peuvent facilement ajouter des cartes qui n'ont pas ete testees par apple, notamment des cartes video PC flashee

je vois plein de gens sur macbidouille qui flashent des 9800 pc pour les mettre dans leur mac

d'ou ma question, mais sydney, je vais surement suivre ta voie et puis comme je suis pas non plus un gamer, j'ai pas envie meme de mettre 200¤, ca peut servir a autre chose


----------



## Apca (12 Mars 2005)

J'ai aussi pris la 9600 Xt car pour le prix ca vaut la peine. J'en suis pas mécontent.


----------



## SuperCed (14 Mars 2005)

Avec la 9600XT, tu peux jouer à UT2004 en 1600*1200 avec toutes les options à fond!

Sur MacBidouille, ils disent que cette carte est dépassée. Je ne vois pas encore pourquoi...


----------



## KoMoDoo (14 Mars 2005)

J'ai la 9600 et je confirme : Unreal 2k4, Frag Ops, Red Orchestra, xPlane et tous les autres passent parfaitement bien.

Vieille carte peut-être, mais encore bonne carte.


----------



## Yip (14 Mars 2005)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> Avec la 9600XT, tu peux jouer à UT2004 en 1600*1200 avec toutes les options à fond!
> 
> Sur MacBidouille, ils disent que cette carte est dépassée. Je ne vois pas encore pourquoi...




Je plussoie (comme dirai(en)t certain(s) ici   )



Pour Lionel c'est une sous-merde, mais pour moi elle est   , comme toi calvin je joue un peu, mais je n'acheterai pas Doom III, je préfère UT en réseau, hacher du monstre en permanence ça rase un peu.  :sleep:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Mars 2005)

bof ,le type de bidouille ,y doit avoir les moyens,parce qu'il s'achete tjrs le dernier mac le plus puissant des qu'il sort:des que le G5 est sorti en juin 2003 ,il s'est venté davoir passé commande immédiatement du bi 2 ,et maintenant ,il a un bi 2,5 avec je suppose une 6800 comme carte...
mal placé pour donner des conseils lui ,on a pas tous son portefeuille,moi j'ai pété ma tirelire pour me paye rle powermac de mes reves, un mono 1,8 ,et je vais pas changer a la prochaine revisions des G5 lol !
mieux vaut écouter les utilisateurs que ceux qui se la pete avec leur matos haut de gamme...


----------



## minime (14 Mars 2005)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> Sur MacBidouille, ils disent que cette carte est dépassée. Je ne vois pas encore pourquoi...



Surement une différence de point de vue entre les gros gamers qui veulent avoir la possibilité de jouer à tous les jeux, même les plus gourmands, et les gens qui ne passent pas leur vie à jouer et peuvent se contenter d'une carte moins récente, et de quelques bons jeux, pas forcément les plus voraces.


----------



## SuperCed (14 Mars 2005)

Ben si Lionel peut se payer de telles machines, tant mieux pour lui, faut pas le pourrir pour autant.
Il apporte beaucoup à la communauté Mac, et dans la vie, c'est quelqu'un de très sympa.
S'il a plein de brousoufs, tant mieux. Mais c'est pas fastoche d'etre dentiste.


----------



## SuperCed (14 Mars 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Surement une différence de point de vue entre les gros gamers qui veulent avoir la possibilité de jouer à tous les jeux, même les plus gourmands, et les gens qui ne passent pas leur vie à jouer et peuvent se contenter d'une carte moins récente, et de quelques bons jeux, pas forcément les plus voraces.



Certainement en effet...


----------



## calvin (14 Mars 2005)

un grand merci a tous pour vos reponses

c'est vrai que c'est chiant de demander un avis objectif et d'avoir des reponses qui vous disent que la carte ne vaut plus rien

merci encore


----------



## calvin (14 Mars 2005)

tiens je viens de voir que le grand Lionel (vous savez celui qui est redacteur pour ce site qui pretend de pas faire dans les rumeurs...     ) venait d'en rajouter une couche:

*Doom 3 aujourd'hui - Lionel - 08:10:52*

Jeux Mac nous rappelle que c'est aujourd'hui qu'Aspyr envoie les premières boîtes de DOOM 3.
Dans un bref test, ils reviennent sur les piètres performances de ce jeu où un G5 dual 2,5 muni d'une Radeon 9600 XT, n'arrive pas à dépasser les 40 FPS dans le meilleur cas et seulement en 800*600.
* A la décharge du moteur du jeu, et au grand regret des acheteurs de G5, la 9600XT est une carte dépassée qui n'est plus fabriquée que pour Apple.
 Les plus désespérés pourront tenter un overclock extrême de la carte, ce qui lui fait gagner 40% de puissance brute.*


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Mars 2005)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> Ben si Lionel peut se payer de telles machines, tant mieux pour lui, faut pas le pourrir pour autant.
> Il apporte beaucoup à la communauté Mac, et dans la vie, c'est quelqu'un de très sympa.
> S'il a plein de brousoufs, tant mieux. Mais c'est pas fastoche d'etre dentiste.



tout a fait ,mais qu'ils ne dénigre pas une carte qui reste tt a fait valable,comme qqun le dit ici...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> tiens je viens de voir que le grand Lionel (vous savez celui qui est redacteur pour ce site qui pretend de pas faire dans les rumeurs...     ) venait d'en rajouter une couche:
> 
> *Doom 3 aujourd'hui - Lionel - 08:10:52*
> 
> ...




et ben heureusement qu'ils la fabriquent pour apple ,parce que çà permet de mettre une carte un peu mieux que la  5200 pour pas trop cher,alors que pour la 6800 ,çà fait tt de meme cher ,surtout quand on utilise pas les gros jeux...


----------



## calvin (14 Mars 2005)

oui mais pourquoi rabaisser cette carte si elle donne encore de bonnes perf ?

justement, une personne comme lui nest elle par censee donner des avis objectifs ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Mars 2005)

ces gens la font peut etre bc pour le mac ,mais ils sont sur leur planete,c'est évident...
tt ce qui n'est pas de la derniere pluie,çà vaut kedal pour eux...
la 9600XT est certes pas le top ,mais vu son raport qualité prix ,si on joue pas trop,faut pas hésiter...


----------



## kisco (15 Mars 2005)

cette 9600 est une bonne carte, la meilleure au rapport prix/performances selon moi, mais ceci pour les jeux actuels.
Pour Doom3 elle est malheureusement déjà dépassée, mais ce jeu est l'exception.
De toute façon dans un Powermac tu pourras la changer dans 1-2 ans quand tu voudras de meilleures perfs, ce que tu ne peux pas faire avec l'iMac


----------



## SuperCed (15 Mars 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ces gens la font peut etre bc pour le mac ,mais ils sont sur leur planete,c'est évident...
> tt ce qui n'est pas de la derniere pluie,çà vaut kedal pour eux...
> la 9600XT est certes pas le top ,mais vu son raport qualité prix ,si on joue pas trop,faut pas hésiter...



Elle s'overclock bien en tous cas, donc ça permet d'atteindre presque les perfs d'une 9800.

Pour ma part, je n'ai pas touché à la fréquence car je veux la garder un certain temps quand même.


----------



## KoMoDoo (15 Mars 2005)

Doom 3 -> 3 pour le nombre de joueurs qui vont se retrouver en réseau pour jouer à Doom ?


PC ou Mac, il ne doit pas y avoir plus de 15 à 20 % du parc capable de faire tourner ça correctement de toute façon alors... faut arrêter d'en faire une référence.


----------



## calvin (15 Mars 2005)

au fait, la 9600 Xt est elle silencieuse ?

car d'apres ce que j'ai pu lire sur bidouille (y a un vieil article qui compare les perf de la 9800 pro vs 9600 XT) certes la 1ere bat la 2e mais il est indique que la 9800 est l'element le plus bruyant du G5 !

aucune info concernant le bruit de la 9600 sur l'article

merci


----------



## Apca (16 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> aucune info concernant le bruit de la 9600 sur l'article
> 
> merci



Elle est équipée d'un radiateur. Donc elle ne fait aucun bruit.


----------



## calvin (16 Mars 2005)

ok merci

c'est suffisant pour son refroidissement ?


----------



## kisco (16 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> ok merci
> 
> c'est suffisant pour son refroidissement ?



non au bout de 5 heures elle crâme. :sick:
Mais pas grave il suffit de souffler dessus !    

bon, j'arrête.
C'est sûrement suffisant s'il ont fait de cette manière. Faut leur faire confiance


----------



## Apca (16 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> ok merci
> 
> c'est suffisant pour son refroidissement ?



Ben moi, perso, j'ai remarquer que le radiateur chauffait beaucoup. Perso, j'ai mis un kit vantec dessus...


----------



## Apca (16 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> ok merci
> 
> c'est suffisant pour son refroidissement ?



Ben moi, perso, j'ai remarquer que le radiateur chauffait beaucoup. Perso, j'ai mis un kit vantec dessus...


----------



## calvin (16 Mars 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi, perso, j'ai remarquer que le radiateur chauffait beaucoup. Perso, j'ai mis un kit vantec dessus...



c'est quoi ? un ventilo ?

tu alimentes comment ?

ca augmente pas le bruit ?

merci


----------



## Apca (16 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi ? un ventilo ?
> 
> tu alimentes comment ?
> 
> ...



C'est un ventilo avec quelques (4 je pense) petit radiateur à placé sur les puces de la carte.
Pour le bruit j'ai mis un régulateur de vitesse pour le ventilo. (Donc j'ai mis le ventilo au minimum). Et je l'alimente grâce au disque dur ce trouvant juste au dessu.

Pour voir quelques photos, tu peut cliquer dans le lien dans ma signature.
Et pour la procédure c'est par ICI


----------



## Yip (18 Mars 2005)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> ... Mais c'est pas fastoche d'etre dentiste.




Merci   


En plus il se lève super tôt (vers les 5 h je crois  ) et il se couche pas trop tôt...


Pour reparler de la 9600 XT elle est très silencieuse et ça m'étonnerait qu'elle ait besoin d'un refroidissement supplémentaire, même très sollicitée...

J'en profite aussi pour parler du silence de fonctionnement de mes Mac. Le plus "bruyant" est l'iMac G5 acheté en début de mois même si c'est relatif. Pour ma fille (le mac est dans sa chambre) il est beaucoup plus agréable que l'iMac 500 DV d'avant, sans ventilo mais au disque dur très présent. Moi je trouve le bruit du ventilo supportable mais trop aigu et un rien trop audible quand même.

Le G5 au boulot je ne l'entends pas plus que mon G4 400 d'avant. Au pire en le sollicitant un p'tit coup de ventilo (au bruit de ventilo c'est tout) et c'est reparti pour la quiétude. J'ai toujours de la musique en fond sonore dans mon cabinet mais dans une pièce silencieuse je ne le trouve pas du tout gênant.

Le PB 12" : je suis resté en 10.3.7 pour éviter d'avoir des ventilos qui se déclenchent trop souvent bien qu'ils soient plutôt discrets, mais avec la machine sur les genoux... La chaleur est en fait plus casse-pieds que le bruit en été, en hiver c'est un avantage  :love: 


Je ne parle des autres (LCIII, Performa 600, PM 7100 et 7300, iBook tangerine) je ne savais pas à cette époque ce qu'était un ventilateur...


----------



## calvin (18 Mars 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> C'est un ventilo avec quelques (4 je pense) petit radiateur à placé sur les puces de la carte.
> Pour le bruit j'ai mis un régulateur de vitesse pour le ventilo. (Donc j'ai mis le ventilo au minimum). Et je l'alimente grâce au disque dur ce trouvant juste au dessu.
> 
> Pour voir quelques photos, tu peut cliquer dans le lien dans ma signature.
> Et pour la procédure c'est par ICI


 

merci pour l'info  

j'aviserai en fonction de la carte qui sera propose avec la mise a jour du PM


----------

